# dash bulbs



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

i just bought 194 wedge bulbs for behind my dash. could i have bought the LED wedge bulbs? would it be brighter?


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

depends on brand, style of led layout, and color.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

to make your dash light brighter,

remove the condoms from the bulbs (stock bulbs) or just put in the ones you bought.

Spray the rear housing/reflector (usually white) with spray adhesive and put in aluminum foil, shiny side up (silver reflects better than white)


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

what color do u guys have ur rpm/mph lights? i have mine orange like the bmw's or sumthing.. but it starting to fade orange and when light posts shine it it dims to PiNK =\ ...


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

led's should never fade/dim.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Are all year dash lights 194?


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

I have LED's in my dash and they are dim, thats because i got the led's that only have one bulb. If you can get the LED's with the multiple bulbs, I am sure it will be briter!! I might also depend one the color.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

wedge bulbs generally shine brighter than LED's
for example: I can see my sidemarkers (connected to parklight) from 100 meters away...but at that distance i'd hardly make out my LED third brakelight


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

where can i buy these polargs or hyper white 194's??


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Can someone answer my question?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Sentrixx, my Polarg Hybrid bulbs for my dash are M-20 P8713A(same size as those used on sidemarkers)...there are also smaller and thinner wedge bulbs used in tandem with the ordinary wedges..i dunno the size of those small ones though


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

b14's do have the same 194 backlight bulbs, i use the polarg ones but still kept the blue cap to give a blue tint, without it, it's all too white. i took pics, go check out my site, and go to night pics.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Even the b13 have the same size bulbs. I have some 194 blue led's in my dash. The look pretty sweet.


----------

